# BRAND UPDATE: The Rag Company / Mirror Bright / Dr Leather / Carbon Collective



## Clean and Shiny

Hi guys, we hope you're all well!

We wanted to update you about some of the latest brands to hit our shelves and website.

*The Rag Company*










We're now stocking a range of these premium microfiber products. From the flagship, super plush Eagle 500 through to the Smitten Mitt range.

Read the Blog: http://bit.ly/CSTheRagCompany
View the range: https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/the-rag-company

*Meguiar's Mirror Bright*










These freshly-developed products from Meguiar's are now in stock. Launched a little over 12 months ago, they've had time to become familiar to customers and we had numerous requests to stock the Mirror Bright range. Available in-store and online.

Read the Blog: http://bit.ly/CSMirrorBright
View the range: http://bit.ly/MeguiarsMirrorBright

*Dr Leather*










We've expanded our collection of leather care products by now offering Dr Leather's Advanced Formula leather cleaning wipes, sprays and Dye Block. Available in-store and online.

Read the Blog: http://bit.ly/DrLeatherArrives
View the range: http://bit.ly/DrLeather

*Carbon Collective*










We're really proud to now be stocking a healthy selection of Carbon Collective's car care and detailing products! We had a *lot* of requests from customers wanting us to stock this range and we were able to make it a reality. We have the latest Lusso 2.0 Shampoo and React V2, as well as a number of their superb coatings. Available in-store here in Aldershot, or online.

*Also, don't forget Detailing World members can receive 10% off using DW10 during the checkout on our website. There's also FREE UK Delivery on orders over £50.00.*

That's it for now, if you have any questions send us a DM, contact us directly on our website or call: 0330 22 33 777

The Clean + Shiny Team.


----------

